# Wie ist euer Ping bei Kabel Deutschland



## Patapon (10. Juli 2014)

Da ich seit 3 Tagen wieder einmal massive Verbindungsabbrüche mit o2 (DSL 16Mbit netto12mbit) habe, habe ich beschlossen endgültig diesem Verein den Rücken zu kehren.
Problem ich will einen niedrigen Ping und den gibt es nur mit Fastpath, bei o2 habe ich es gemerkt, da mein Fastpath immer wieder mal an (25ms) und ausgeschaltet(50ms) wurde, habe ich es z.B. bei BF4 gemerkt, ich war immer etwas schneller mit dem Colt ziehen und hatte eine bessere Statistik, als ohne FP.

Frage: Wie ist euer *Ping bei Online Spielen* mit KabelDeutschland(Vodafone) *Kabel Internet* speziell in Berlin ?


----------



## FTTH (10. Juli 2014)

Bei Kabelinternet sind ungefähr 20 ms üblich.


----------



## longtom (10. Juli 2014)

Jup kann ich bestätigen 20-25 hab ich auch .


----------



## keinnick (10. Juli 2014)

So 20ms kommen hin. Wobei ich bezweifeln möchte, dass man wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen 25 und 50ms bemerkt (_"ich war immer etwas schneller mit dem Colt ziehen und hatte eine bessere Statistik"_). Wir reden hier von Millisekunden!


----------



## Patapon (10. Juli 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten, interessant wäre auch noch zu erfahren aus Welchem Bundesland und vielleicht sogar welches Spiel.

Ich weiß es sind nur millisekunden, aber immer wenn mein FP wieder aktiviert wurde habe ich automatsich eine bessere K/D Ratio und auch bilde ich mir ein bzw. fühle, das die Gegner nicht sos chnell sind wie ich.
Ich hatte abwechselnd wochenlang mit und ohne Fastpath gespielt.

Habt ihr bei KAbelDeutschland freie Hardwareauswahl oder bekommt man eine gestellt z.B. FritzBox ?


----------



## locojens (10. Juli 2014)

Zur Zeit: Ihre Ping-Antwortzeit: 25,72 Millisekunden.  Ich muss aber dazu sagen das hier im Haus fast 50% (7 weitere Mitbenutzer) der Mitbewohner auch bei KD sind.

Hardware entweder Kabel-Modem oder Fritz!Box für 5€ pro Monat.

So nochmals getestet: Ihre Ping-Antwortzeit: 20,62 Millisekunden (perfekt)  ... als ich sage mal 20 -27ms sind es hier bei KD.


----------



## K3n$! (10. Juli 2014)

Genau für solche Fragen ist doch der angepinnte Thread gedacht 

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/283675-speedtest-wie-schnell-ist-deine-leitung.html#post5442924


----------



## -Ultima- (10. Juli 2014)

Bei KD (bald Vodafone...) bin ich seit 5 Jahren~ (32000/2000) und der Ping ist bei mir immer gut (<20).
Ich habe damals von KD eine billiges "Kabel-Modem" bekommen (Ports alle offen, nicht schließbar - das Interface sieht aus wie von 1990).
Daran hab ich einen günstigen Router angeschlossen.

Aber wirf mal einen Blick darauf: Internet und Telefon über Kabel / Mobilfunk • Inoffizielles Kabel Deutschland-Forum
In einigen Orten gibt es regelmäßig starke Probleme.


----------



## e4syyy (10. Juli 2014)

Hab so 15-25 bei Kabel Deutschland.


----------



## Patapon (10. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Genau für solche Fragen ist doch der angepinnte Thread gedacht
> 
> > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/283675-speedtest-wie-schnell-ist-deine-leitung.html#post5442924


 
Ja hast Recht, ich möchte aber gerne den Ping bei spielen wissen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2014)

Ich komme aus Niedersachsen und habe einen Ping zwischen 20-25 ( Kabel Deutschland ).


----------



## wievieluhr (10. Juli 2014)

18-30 je nach server (BF4)


----------



## K3n$! (10. Juli 2014)

Patapon schrieb:


> Ja hast Recht, ich möchte aber gerne den Ping bei spielen wissen.


 
Das kann dir aber niemand sagen. Außerdem gibt es keinen Unterschied, ob du nun den Ping zu einem "Webserver" oder zu einem "Gameserver" misst. 
Wenn du was vergleichbares möchtest, solltest du vielleicht alle bitten, bspw. heise.de anzupingen. Das kann man auch die Ergebnisse miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## Patapon (10. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Das kann dir aber niemand sagen. Außerdem gibt es keinen Unterschied, ob du nun den Ping zu einem "Webserver" oder zu einem "Gameserver" misst.
> Wenn du was vergleichbares möchtest, solltest du vielleicht alle bitten, bspw. heise.de anzupingen. Das kann man auch die Ergebnisse miteinander vergleichen.



Vielen Dank an die rege Beteiligung, das reicht mir shcon aus, anscheinend haben KD Internetanschlüsse einen niedrigeren Ping als DSL ohne fastpath.

Aber leider fällt ein KD Internetanschluss für mich ins Wasser, weil man sich dort für 5€ extra im Monat die Fritzbox mieten muss.....seit der Telekom miete ich keine Geräte mehr, kaufe sie selber und schließe sie an.
Wie bei allen anderen Providern wird Vodafone/KD die Voip und Internetdaten nicht raus rücken, damit man eigene Geräte verwenden darf, so ähnlich wie bei o2.


----------



## FTTH (10. Juli 2014)

> Wie bei allen anderen Providern wird Vodafone/KD die Voip und Internetdaten nicht raus rücken, damit man eigene Geräte verwenden darf, so ähnlich wie bei o2.


Bei easybell bekommt man die.


----------



## Reddgar (10. Juli 2014)

20-25ms sind üblich (100 Mbit). Bei CSS komme ich bei meinen stammserver Nichtmal über 10ms!


----------



## robbe (10. Juli 2014)

Patapon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an die rege Beteiligung, das reicht mir shcon aus, anscheinend haben KD Internetanschlüsse einen niedrigeren Ping als DSL ohne fastpath.
> 
> Aber leider fällt ein KD Internetanschluss für mich ins Wasser, weil man sich dort für 5€ extra im Monat die Fritzbox mieten muss.....seit der Telekom miete ich keine Geräte mehr, kaufe sie selber und schließe sie an.
> Wie bei allen anderen Providern wird Vodafone/KD die Voip und Internetdaten nicht raus rücken, damit man eigene Geräte verwenden darf, so ähnlich wie bei o2.


 
Das liegt daran, das es bei Kabel keine Anmeldedaten gibt, sondern die Geräte über ihre MAC Addresse freigeschaltet werden. Demzufolge können keine Fremdgeräte verwendet werden.


----------



## dsdenni (10. Juli 2014)

Patapon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an die rege Beteiligung, das reicht mir shcon aus, anscheinend haben KD Internetanschlüsse einen niedrigeren Ping als DSL ohne fastpath.
> 
> Aber leider fällt ein KD Internetanschluss für mich ins Wasser, weil man sich dort für 5€ extra im Monat die Fritzbox mieten muss.....seit der Telekom miete ich keine Geräte mehr, kaufe sie selber und schließe sie an.
> Wie bei allen anderen Providern wird Vodafone/KD die Voip und Internetdaten nicht raus rücken, damit man eigene Geräte verwenden darf, so ähnlich wie bei o2.



Könntest auch den kostenlosen Router nehmen und die alte Box als WLAN Acess Point benutzen


----------



## pedi (10. Juli 2014)

http://www.speedmeter.de/speedtest/result/80857510


----------



## dekay55 (11. Juli 2014)

Patapon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an die rege Beteiligung, das reicht mir shcon aus, anscheinend haben KD Internetanschlüsse einen niedrigeren Ping als DSL ohne fastpath.
> 
> Aber leider fällt ein KD Internetanschluss für mich ins Wasser, weil man sich dort für 5€ extra im Monat die Fritzbox mieten muss.....seit der Telekom miete ich keine Geräte mehr, kaufe sie selber und schließe sie an.
> Wie bei allen anderen Providern wird Vodafone/KD die Voip und Internetdaten nicht raus rücken, damit man eigene Geräte verwenden darf, so ähnlich wie bei o2.


 
Es gibt keine Internetdaten bei Kabeldeutschland, aber natürlich darfst du eigene Geräte verwenden ! Ich hab selbst KD und ich habs auch nicht eingesehen entweder für 2€ die Wlan Funktion im Standartrouter einzuschalten, oder für 5€ ne Fritzbox zu mieten. Also nutze ich den KD Deutschland Router lediglich als Modem und hab dadran meine Fritzbox dran hängen als Router. Funzt ohne probleme, und ohne beinträchtigung der Pings, mit dem KD Router hab ich zwischen 10-15ms und mit KD Moden und Fritzbox als Router hab ich ebenfalls 10-15ms ( Standort RLP nahe Ludwigshafen ) mit meiner 100Mbit leitung.


----------



## Patapon (11. Juli 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Internetdaten bei Kabeldeutschland, aber natürlich darfst du eigene Geräte verwenden ! Ich hab selbst KD und ich habs auch nicht eingesehen entweder für 2€ die Wlan Funktion im Standartrouter einzuschalten, oder für 5€ ne Fritzbox zu mieten. Also nutze ich den KD Deutschland Router lediglich als Modem und hab dadran meine Fritzbox dran hängen als Router. Funzt ohne probleme, und ohne beinträchtigung der Pings, mit dem KD Router hab ich zwischen 10-15ms und mit KD Moden und Fritzbox als Router hab ich ebenfalls 10-15ms ( Standort RLP nahe Ludwigshafen ) mit meiner 100Mbit leitung.



Genauso verfahre ich momentan bei o2 der iad6431 ist vorgeschaltet (arbeitet als modem) und wird von meiner Fritzbox angesteuert, aber lass es mal zu einer Störung kommen, dann ist sofort die fritzbox darans hcul und Fremdhardware wird nicht supported...abgesehen davon bauen sich in dieser Konstellation die Seiten ein ticken langsammer auf etc. 
 Wenn ich nur die Fritte direkt anschließe läuft alles tutti, bis auf die Ausnahme, das kein Telefon funktioniert.
Sobald der Routerzwang Routerzwang: Der tatsächliche Stand zur Trans­parenz­verordnung - teltarif.de News Gesetzlich aufgehoben wurde, wechsle ich zu KD.


----------



## robbe (11. Juli 2014)

Ich kann dir schonmal verraten, das sich da bei den Kabelanbietern nahezu nichts ändern wird. Es wäre einfach viel zu aufwändig, das System nach dem die Geräte momentan freigeschaltet werden umzukrempeln. Das Gesetz ist so schwammig, das die Kabelanbieter sich da schön vorbei mogeln werden.

Ich als Techniker würde es auch nicht unbedingt befürworten, das da einfach jeder ans Kabelnetz anschließen kann was er will. Darunter würde die ganze Netzstabilität sicher extrem leiden. 
Mein Vorschlag wäre eher das man mehr Auswahl bei den Geräten hat.
Also zum Beispiel das Wählen kann zwischen reinem Modem, Billigmodemrouter und gutem Modemrouter mit Zuzahlung.


----------



## Patapon (12. Juli 2014)

robbe schrieb:


> Ich kann dir schonmal verraten, das sich da bei den Kabelanbietern nahezu nichts ändern wird. Es wäre einfach viel zu aufwändig, das System nach dem die Geräte momentan freigeschaltet werden umzukrempeln. Das Gesetz ist so schwammig, das die Kabelanbieter sich da schön vorbei mogeln werden.
> 
> Ich als Techniker würde es auch nicht unbedingt befürworten, das da einfach jeder ans Kabelnetz anschließen kann was er will. Darunter würde die ganze Netzstabilität sicher extrem leiden.
> Mein Vorschlag wäre eher das man mehr Auswahl bei den Geräten hat.
> Also zum Beispiel das Wählen kann zwischen reinem Modem, Billigmodemrouter und gutem Modemrouter mit Zuzahlung.



Was soll es denn da bitte für Probleme (Netzstabilität) geben über 1 Jahrzehnt hat es doch bei DSL funktioniert, bis die Anbieter mit dem Hardwarezwang angefangen haben.
Ganz andere Sache ist der Service, wer ein DAU ist, sollte gezwungen werden ein Modem/Router vom Anbieter zu benutzen, wer wie ich z.B. erfahren ist in Sachen Router und config sollte freie Auswahl haben (Fritzboxen) reichen mir eigentlich aus.

Aber nicht für teures Geld im Monat mieten.


----------



## robbe (12. Juli 2014)

Patapon schrieb:


> Was soll es denn da bitte für Probleme (Netzstabilität) geben über 1 Jahrzehnt hat es doch bei DSL funktioniert, bis die Anbieter mit dem Hardwarezwang angefangen haben.


 
Kabel und DSL sind 2 völlig unterschiedliche Sachen. 
Ganz grob, bei Kabel hängen alle Häuser einer Straße an einem einzigen Kabel, welches durch die Straße verläuft. Das hat den großen nachteil, das wenn sich ein fehlerhaftes Gerät bei einem Kunden befindet, dieses Fehler durch den Rückkanal auf die ganze Straße strahlt. Was im schlimmsten Fall dafür sorgen kann, das alle Modeme in dem Bereich offline gehen. Solche Einstrahlungen sind jetzt schon problematisch und werden sicher nicht besser, wenn jeder an seinen Anschluss irgendwelche Geräte dran hängt, die er bei Ebay geschossen hat.


----------



## Patapon (12. Juli 2014)

robbe schrieb:


> Kabel und DSL sind 2 völlig unterschiedliche Sachen.
> Ganz grob, bei Kabel hängen alle Häuser einer Straße an einem einzigen Kabel, welches durch die Straße verläuft. Das hat den großen nachteil, das wenn sich ein fehlerhaftes Gerät bei einem Kunden befindet, dieses Fehler durch den Rückkanal auf die ganze Straße strahlt. Was im schlimmsten Fall dafür sorgen kann, das alle Modeme in dem Bereich offline gehen. Solche Einstrahlungen sind jetzt schon problematisch und werden sicher nicht besser, wenn jeder an seinen Anschluss irgendwelche Geräte dran hängt, die er bei Ebay geschossen hat.


 

Das stimmt nicht so ganz, ja sie hängen an einem Strang und wenn alle gleichzeitig online sind und saugen sinkt die Bandbreite.
aber wenn ein defektes kaputtes Modem online geht macht er nicht zwangsläufig alle anderen separat getrennten Teilnehmer kaputt bzw. sorgt für Störungen. 

Das wäre mir neu das "defekte" Hardware bei einem Kunden, gleich die anderen Kunden beeinflusst.


----------



## robbe (12. Juli 2014)

Das war auch nur ganz vereinfacht ausgedrückt. Fest steht aber, das defekte Geräte Störungen verursachen können. Das müssen nicht zwangsläufig Modeme sein, könne auch andere Geräte sein, die am Kabelanschluss hängen. Auch können Störungen durch defekte Kabel, Stecker oder Dosen verursacht werden. Beim Technikereinsatz sollte das Hausnetz auch immer nach Störungen gescannt werden und diese nach möglichkeit behoben werden, um Einstrahlung in die Straße zu verhindern. Nach möglichkeit, muss auch auf allen Leitungen an denen keine Internet Kunden hängen der Rückkanal gesperrt werden um Störungen vorzubeugen. 

Sollten die Störungen im Rückkanal zu stark werden, "Übertönen" sie Quasi die Signale der Modeme und diese haben Verbindungsabbrüche.
Das es soweit kommt, ist momentan noch relativ selten, da die Kabelanbieter ihre Geräte "im Blick" haben. Sollte es doch mal Großraumstörungen aufgrund solcher Einstrahlungen geben, gibt es spezielle Techniker die die Quelle ausfindig machen. Die Techniker müsste man dann wahrscheinlich ums 50-fache aufstocken, sollte es erlaubt werden, jeden Krimskrams an die Dose zu hängen.


----------

